# Plumbing basics



## محب الحرمين (17 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم احبائي 
ده موقع جميل حاول تقرا بتمعن وان شاء الله هتستفيدوا منه 

http://www.plumbing-basics.com/drainage/sizing.htm


----------



## aati badri (18 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا يا اخ العرب


----------



## محب الحرمين (18 ديسمبر 2010)

اكرمك الباري يا مهندس عبد العاطي ولك كل التقدير علي مرورك علي موضوعي المتواضع


----------



## hamadalx (18 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير أخى العزيز


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (23 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي على هذا الموقع الجميل . وشكرا


----------



## ساكانا (23 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي ,, و الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## alibakor (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا"


----------



## محب الحرمين (3 يناير 2011)

شكرا لمرور جميع الزملاء


----------



## عادل ابراهيم 60 (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمر الامارات (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (5 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## agordat1977 (14 مارس 2013)

*جميل بارك الله فيك.*


----------



## Eng.Mo'ath (14 مارس 2013)

الله يبارك فيك


----------

